# Chukar adventures with my Pups



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I have been a long time chukar chaser and I figured I would share some of my pictures from this season so far. I have had some great success this year and I have enjoyed seeing my 16 month old GWP Ava have some great points. It has also been nice to spend a few short hunts with my 14 year old GWP Blitz. The best part is I still have two more months to chase these birds


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome pictures! From what I've seen, it looks like 1% of the chukar hunters kill 99% of the birds and the other 99% of chukar hunters kill 1% of the birds 

I struggling to get out of that 99%! 

Good luck for the next two months!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice pictures! Thank you for sharing them


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dodge360 said:


> Awesome pictures! From what I've seen, it looks like 1% of the chukar hunters kill 99% of the birds and the other 99% of chukar hunters kill 1% of the birds
> 
> I struggling to get out of that 99%!
> 
> Good luck for the next two months!


Amen! I've hiked my tail off and every time I'm convinced that I've finally found the right place. I've yet to even see a bird, let alone shoot one. I'll be out trying again tomorrow. One of these days I'll find them and I'll be so surprised I'll forget to even lift my gun....

Beautiful pictures and beautiful dogs, by the way.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Twinkie if you want to get out sometime I have a few spots I see birds in!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

twinkielk15 said:


> Amen! I've hiked my tail off and every time I'm convinced that I've finally found the right place. I've yet to even see a bird, let alone shoot one. I'll be out trying again tomorrow. One of these days I'll find them and I'll be so surprised I'll forget to even lift my gun....
> 
> Beautiful pictures and beautiful dogs, by the way.


I know how you feel!

where are you located? If you are in southern Utah, lets go out some time!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

brendo said:


> Hey Twinkie if you want to get out sometime I have a few spots I see birds in!


Have any areas in Southern Utah??? I am dying down here because I haven't been able to find any chukar!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Good looking dogs and well done.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dodge- I'm in Provo. I have done a lot of hiking down around Delta as my parents live there but that's about as far south as I've tried. Where are you located?

Brendo- Thanks for the offer! I got out this morning with a friend and we finally found some! By the time I got my feet set he was thirty yards off and then I found out my safety was on.... Needless to say, we did not come home with any birds. We were both extremely excited to have found some. Maybe after the holidays we can find a time to go out together.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

twinkielk15 said:


> Dodge- I'm in Provo. I have done a lot of hiking down around Delta as my parents live there but that's about as far south as I've tried. Where are you located?
> 
> Brendo- Thanks for the offer! I got out this morning with a friend and we finally found some! By the time I got my feet set he was thirty yards off and then I found out my safety was on.... Needless to say, we did not come home with any birds. We were both extremely excited to have found some. Maybe after the holidays we can find a time to go out together.


Im down in Cedar City going to school at SUU


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Dodge360 said:


> Have any areas in Southern Utah??? I am dying down here because I haven't been able to find any chukar!


sorry man!! no southern utah spots but if you are ever up in utah county I have a couple of spots that would be worth a try!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

twinkielk15 said:


> Dodge- I'm in Provo. I have done a lot of hiking down around Delta as my parents live there but that's about as far south as I've tried. Where are you located?
> 
> Brendo- Thanks for the offer! I got out this morning with a friend and we finally found some! By the time I got my feet set he was thirty yards off and then I found out my safety was on.... Needless to say, we did not come home with any birds. We were both extremely excited to have found some. Maybe after the holidays we can find a time to go out together.


That is how it usually goes!! they are fast little buggers! sounds good just let me know when you have some time and I will see if I can make my schedule work.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

t_boneking said:


> I have been a long time chukar chaser and I figured I would share some of my pictures from this season so far. I have had some great success this year and I have enjoyed seeing my 16 month old GWP Ava have some great points. It has also been nice to spend a few short hunts with my 14 year old GWP Blitz. The best part is I still have two more months to chase these birds


NICE WORK! It looks like you have had some good days this season! now that deer hunting is over hopefully I can get out and chase birds a lot!


----------

